# Nachfolger für M.U.D.S.?



## Amibobo (26. Dezember 2017)

*Nachfolger für M.U.D.S.?*

Kennt jemand einen würdigen Nachfolger für den Klassiker M.U.D.S. (Mean Ugly Dirty Sports)?
"M.U.D.S.": Ein dreckiger Exot, der Genres verband
M.U.D.S.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nachfolger für M.U.D.S.?*

Hmmm das einzige was mir so einfällt was in die Richtung geht ist Blood Bowl Save 50% on Blood Bowl 2 on Steam

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

